# Breeder Food DogFoodAdvisor



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

My breeder is feeding the pups Eukanuba. Should I continue with this food or switch over to something with better ratings and less controversial ingredients such as chicken by-product meal, corn meal, dried beet pulp, brewers yeast etc. Do I need a five star rated doog food such as Go, BLue Buffalo, Canidae, Acana, etc.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I would suggest you get your puppy home and do not change his diet immediately as his system will have a lot of changes to cope with in the first few weeks - so if you can avoid upsetting his stomach in the first few days I would. That will give you time to investigate different brands.

I feed Raw and Acana, as my pup is grain intolerant . The acana has been great as i tried a few brands which caused very loose stools - the acana and raw sorted this out quickly.

There is a lot of advise on different feeds here and I am sure others will have good suggestions, but any change you make should be done slowly.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Canidae ALS. If you just want an opinion  There are so many feeds out there. Start with a high quality feed if dogs eats it and does not get the runs. Just let it roll.


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

Started mixing the bag of food the breeder gave me with Blue Buffalo puppy food within a few days of her arriving.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

We use Taste of the Wild. It really helps our Vandy Girl maintain her weight. We have had problems in the past with her being to thin but with this we don't. Please she doesn't itch.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi *KSVizsla*

our Breeder also fed her pups with Eukanuba. We fed our pup for few weeks with Eukanuba and then we switched after trying Orijen ( loose stool ) to Taste of the Wild Pacifica Puppy which she really likes and never got loose stool again. First we fed just Eukanuba and then we started slowly to mix the new food into her Eukanuba food. ToW is also not too rich in Protein.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ks - PIKE's breeder used eukanuba and have used it the last 4yrs - has always worked for him - like the forum so many ideas like what 2 feed - if it works - stick with it - if not this is the place 2b for help - Ps PIKE spends 99% off lead and high protien works - 60# for 3yrs always a full bowl - if your pup does not get a great work out high-pro may not be the way 2 go


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

It's going to be trial and error and our local shelter greatly benefited from all the errors. I recommend contacting companies for free samples as a start to make sure they even like it. Then only buy small bags until there's an answer.


----------

